# Tripolyphosphate injections in rats



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Since Tripolyphosphates & Tetraphosphates are superior to pyrophosphates at sequestering calcium hardness (see below link), then why don't researchers such as Dr.Kingsley (who discovered ANK gene) experiment by injecting Tripolyphosphate injections into the joints of rats with ankylosing spondylitis, & see whether that cures their joints of tartar? Because if so, then that would be promising for humans with calcium-pyrophosphate deposition diseases. http://www.google.com/search?q=cache:U_Nrh...insoluble&hl=en Dr. Kingsley: http://www.hhmi.org/news/kingsley.html


----------

